# Staying on peptides indefinitely ?



## WendysBaconator (Jan 3, 2012)

Peptides that help release GH, can you stay on these indefinitely as if you would real GH ?


----------



## njc (Jan 3, 2012)

Generally speaking, yes.  What peptides are you using and at what doses?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

I would also think yes, even something like melanotan could potentially be used forever. Not sure if triptorelin counts as a peptide but I would definitely not use that for extended periods of time ...

for Ghrp's and ghrh's I don't see an issue with running them indefinitely, if multi year hgh cycles are fine then the peptides should only be safer


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

WendysBaconator said:


> Peptides that help release GH, can you stay on these indefinitely as if you would real GH ?


 

ipam/cjc are great to stay on for ever.ghrp - and 6 will down grade your recepters then you will need to take a break but with ipam you wont need to come off.

pepsource.com has some great peps for that.Put in AMINO15 to get 15% off your order.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah amen to desensitization of ghrp2. Have to switch to ipa soon. The ghrp/cjc doesn't hit nearly as hard as it used too.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Yeah amen to desensitization of ghrp2. Have to switch to ipa soon. The ghrp/cjc doesn't hit nearly as hard as it used too.


 

Ya the ipam/cjc wont burn out your recepters at all like the ghrp will.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 4, 2012)

I wasn't aware one can become desensitized to ghrp's, good info


----------



## njc (Jan 4, 2012)

You can resensitize receptors within a matter of days.  Two or three days off would do the trick.  Not a big issue really.  Ipamorelin does have less side effects than the other GHRP's.  Though the side effects from GHRP2 and GHRP6 should be minimal as well.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 4, 2012)

njc said:


> You can resensitize receptors within a matter of days.  Two or three days off would do the trick.  Not a big issue really.  Ipamorelin does have less side effects than the other GHRP's.  Though the side effects from GHRP2 and GHRP6 should be minimal as well.



Ipam will dump the whole gland of gh as the ghrp 2 and 6 will release some from the gland but not as much.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd like to see an article on ghrp tolerance.


----------



## njc (Jan 4, 2012)

My understanding (from spending a lot of time on Dat's board) is that GHRP-2 causes the highest spike and that GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin come in second.  Ipamorelin, however, does not cause the small but appreciable spike in cortisol and prolactin that GHRP-2 does.  GHRP-6 does not cause a cortisol spike either.


----------

